# Why is it..........?



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

Why is it when you talk to a gastro, he changes info on ya?I"m just getting used to the idea of the pill cam and possible partial laproscopy and then he says "well, we may just leave it in (polyp)or we may have to go in and do a surgery through the abdomen. It depends on what the surgeon wants to do"What about what we patients want to do?







Maybe I'm wrong, but I think we know our bodies the best. And, yeah....I'm all for tests even though they're not fun, but let's find out what's wrong and go from there.I'm getting to the point to where I get more angry each time I speak with one of them bc they change and are not encouraging. I would like to get one straight answer from them and then go from there. When they change their plan or "ideas" of what they think it is.....it just makes me more anxious.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

I think that part of the reason why doctors change their story is that they are learning too about your particular case as it evolves. Oftentimes, when you initially go over your results at the first follow-up or even the initial appointment, this is the first time the MD has had a chance to look at the radiology films or read the report. I used to be under the impression that they did this before the visit, but I was proven wrong, over and over again. Once they look at the reports / films then they start discussing the case with other consultants, in your case, the surgeon. Depending on the surgeon, there may be many approaches he / she may take with your treatment - each has his or her own area of expertise and procedural bias. Once you add this opinion the story can change again. But while all of this is going on, you must make it known what you prefer; usually they will take this into consideration. I know that in my experience, the surgeon went out of his way to do things the way I wanted, even if was diffferent than what 90% of his other patients would have done. But he did stand firm if I made a request that was beyond his field of expertise. To offer comfort, I would advise that you look at this as proof that your case is being given alot of attention in that many opinions are being sought from various consultants with the idea of giving you the best care. However, I will reiterate, let them know what you prefer and try to make them accept that, as long as it won't harm you. If it is a matter of convenience, then your convenience / comfort is what counts. Just my thoughts.Laurie


----------

